# Application pour ipad



## mike1 (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, j'aurais voulu savoir quand une version de l'application pour iPhone/ipodTouch arrivera en natif pour iPad?

Merci


----------



## MacSedik (10 Juin 2010)

de quelle application tu parles?! :mouais:


----------



## marvel63 (10 Juin 2010)

je crois qu'il parle de l'application qui permet de faire des choses.

A mon avis, le portage sera fait prochainement.


----------



## MacSedik (10 Juin 2010)

ah ok ! bah oui Apple y travaille


----------



## fairway (10 Juin 2010)

A votre avis, quelle est la difference entre un Ipad ?


----------



## marvel63 (10 Juin 2010)

mike1, on rigole mais si tu souhaites préciser ta question n'hésite pas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




fairway a dit:


> A votre avis, quelle est la difference entre un Ipad ?



fastoche : les deux boutons, surtout le premier.


----------



## JFL27 (10 Juin 2010)

Des appli qui ne tournent que sur l'iPad, il y en a déjà, non ? C'était la question ?


----------



## MacSedik (10 Juin 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai compris au début mais ce n'est un secret pour personne qu'il a déjà pas mal d'appli iPad... Enfin bon


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2010)

J'ai mal aux crânes :hosto:


----------



## marvel63 (10 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> J'ai mal aux crâne*S* :hosto:



crâneur, va :love:


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Juin 2010)

Petits plaisantins !!! 

N'empêche qu'il n'y en a pas tant que ça, des applis Ipad natives... Compte tenu du buzz fait depuis des mois sur l'engin et des capacités réelles de la bestiole, j'aurais pensé que l'offre aurait pu devancer un peu... Too bad !


----------



## mike1 (10 Juin 2010)

Oui, pas simple a expliquer! Donc, je recommence ......
J'ai utiliser l'application de macgeneration pour iPhone sur l'ipad et bien sur elle pose un problème d'utilisation par rapport a une application native. L'application de l'iPhone sur l'ipad  utilise le clavier de l'iPhone et la pas simple et surtout pas pratique.. J'aurais voulu savoir si une version native de l'application de macg allait arriver!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h38 ----------

Pour l'expérience utilisateur de l'ipad 3G 64Go depuis plus de une semaine, je trouve cela unique!
Bien sur il faut s'habituer a une nouvelle façon de travailler beaucoup plus simple.
J'ai utiliser Goodreaader, airvideo, pas mal du tout.
L'application iDisk d'Apple n'a pas été mis a jour pas cool

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------

Avez vous vu cette tablette

http://actu-des-ebooks.fr/2010/02/11/adam-de-notion-ink-la-meilleure-tablette-pour-lire/


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Juin 2010)

Sinon, il y a plus simple : Safari :love:

Sur iPad plus besoin de passer par des applis spéciales pour consulter un site, on peut le faire sans problème dans safari.


----------



## mike1 (12 Juin 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Sinon, il y a plus simple : Safari :love:
> 
> 
> Oui, il est vrai que l'on peut utiliser safari (comme je suis en trein de faire en se moment) mai le but de l'appui est d'être plus simple comme celle de Mac4ever HD


----------

